# hairless rat wanted scotland



## boxer_mad (May 22, 2010)

looking for a hairless rat can collect , cash waiting , going to a good loving knowledgable home, can anyone help . i know its a long shot.. many thanks


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Have you any other rats to keep this one company? Rats are highly social & thrive best as part of a group


----------



## boxer_mad (May 22, 2010)

yes i already own a hairless rat sadly his partner died this is why im on the look out for another little friend for him.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

So sorry to hear that, have you tried any of the rescues or Find A Furry? There are sometimes hairless rats offered there


----------



## boxer_mad (May 22, 2010)

can yopu suggest any rat rescue places in scotland and find a furry sorry i have never heard of it , be great if you had the web page..


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

These people may be able to help you, there aren't many breeders around who breed specifically for hairless I don't think
Scottish Rat Club
Tried to get you a link for Find A Furry but the site is down at present as they are moving to a different server but there is a URL addy for their Facebook page
Hope this helps, you could also try Reptile Forums UK as they sometimes advertise hairless rats
Findafurry - the website for finding or rehoming small pets


----------



## dawnie24 (May 23, 2010)

goodluck with finding a hairless ive now got 3 ,plus 3 hairy ones and out of all of them the naked ones are more clever etc.xx


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Dose your rats new friend have to be hairless?

Have you tried the rehoming section on Fancy Rats | Home ?


----------



## jasmine1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

There used to be a pet shop in scotland that sells hairless rats and yes you do get breeders that only breed HAIRLESS (naked) rats as I used to breed them a few years back and had 25 they are lovely animals and i was youngest breeder in scottland.but now there dosnt seem to be alot of places that breed hairless rats eny more the shop i got my first two from got them from england and i gave her a litter wen they was 5/6 weeks old.:smilewinkgrin: but there dosnt seem to be alot in scotland :crying:


----------



## jasmine1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

There used to be a pet shop in scotland that sells hairless rats and yes you do get breeders that only breed HAIRLESS (naked) rats as I used to breed them a few years back and had 25 they are lovely animals and i was youngest breeder in scottland.but now there dosnt seem to be alot of places that breed hairless rats eny more the shop i got my first two from got them from england and i gave her a litter wen they was 5/6 weeks old. but there dosnt seem to be alot in scotland


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Eek you bred pet shop/hairless rats?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

Petitepuppet said:


> Eek you bred pet shop/hairless rats?


Couldn't have said it better myself, personally I don't agree with breeding for hairless animals (it is actually a genetic defect  ). But breeding hairless petshop animals is just asking for trouble


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself, personally I don't agree with breeding for hairless animals (it is actually a genetic defect  ). But breeding hairless petshop animals is just asking for trouble


Sounds like a recipe for disaster doesn't it!?


----------

